# (RP one shot) Mostly for fun ;)



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 22, 2017)

SoYou just found out I, Envy the coyote, took an embarrassing photo of you and is soon gonna be printed on the most popular magazine in the furry kingdom. 
What would you do to get the photo back from me? 
Or are you just cool with the whole thing......wanna tell what could be on the photo Ku Ku ku
Nsfw answers is always welcomed


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll be your faithful maid until you give me the photo. If that pleases you master.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 23, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I'll be your faithful maid until you give me the photo. If that pleases you master.


That very much pleases me. And this outfit pleases me more. *Tugs at bottom*


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 23, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> That very much pleases me. And this outfit pleases me more. *Tugs at bottom*


*Eeep!*

Sending you a note


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 26, 2017)

_edgy answer incoming:_
I'd choke you using my telekinesis until you either pass out or give the photo back.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 26, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> _edgy answer incoming:_
> I'd choke you using my telekinesis until you either pass out or give the photo back.


Haha you really think your mind tricks ca-cough mak-make me cough cough. 
I'll have yo-cough you know I! Hack cough b-been choked be-before.......damn you got from strength


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 26, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> edgy answer incoming:
> I'd choke you using my telekinesis until you either pass out or give the photo back.





Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Haha you really think your mind tricks ca-cough mak-make me cough cough.
> I'll have yo-cough you know I! Hack cough b-been choked be-before.......damn you got from strength


*Emerges from the shadows and watches the strangulation with a gleeful fire in his eyes, urging Snoep on!*


----------



## Alstren (Jun 26, 2017)

Well then... *Climbs into his Atlas and goes on a roaring rampage of revenge*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 26, 2017)

(would've posed for that) why sure you can.......why wouldn't a sexy coyote like me want everyone in the kingdom to see my sexiness? <3


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Haha you really think your mind tricks ca-cough mak-make me cough cough.
> I'll have yo-cough you know I! Hack cough b-been choked be-before.......damn you got from strength


Give. the photo. back. _strenghtens choke_


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> *Emerges from the shadows and watches the strangulation with a gleeful fire in his eyes, urging Snoep on!*


You damn wer-werewolf! St-standin-cough there taking pl-pleasuer out of-cough my-coughcough-PAIN!! Hack cough cough


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Give. the photo. back. _strenghtens choke_


Gaaaah!!! I-I can h-handle cough w-worst!! And you nee-hack-eed me a-alive to g-get the photo back


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Well then... *Climbs into his Atlas and goes on a roaring rampage of revenge*


O___O oh damn.......*hides under the bed*


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> (would've posed for that) why sure you can.......why wouldn't a sexy coyote like me want everyone in the kingdom to see my sexiness? <3


Darling ever shot I took of you couldn't compare to the original beauty before me *I said lightly creasing your cheek*


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Gaaaah!!! I-I can h-handle cough w-worst!! And you nee-hack-eed me a-alive to g-get the photo back


Give me the photo back and I won't consider throwing you again the wall, to make you delete it of every single device you have.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Darling ever shot I took of you couldn't compare to the original beauty before me *I said lightly creasing your cheek*


*blushes* oh? then let's make pictures that at least come close <3 *poses*


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> You damn wer-werewolf! St-standin-cough there taking pl-pleasuer out of-cough my-coughcough-PAIN!! Hack cough cough





C4theSlime said:


> Give me the photo back and I won't consider throwing you again the wall, to make you delete it of every single device you have.


Ow!! Wheeze!! *Tries to stand but slowly losing feeling in my legs* E-Even if I-cough d-delete all of i-it, my b-hack-oss has the flash d-drive with the or-orgina-cough cough. *Grips the wall to steady myself.* O-originals.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> *blushes* oh? then let's make pictures that at least come close <3 *poses*


Oh yeah that's the pose I want!! *Grabs camera and takes shots in every angle* Work it baby XD


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Oh yeah that's the pose I want!! *Grabs camera and takes shots in every angle* Work it baby XD


"does a 'draw me like one of your french girls pose'" how about this? :3 (now the photos are far less embarrassing and look professional)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> SoYou just found out I, Envy the coyote, took an embarrassing photo of you and is soon gonna be printed on the most popular magazine in the furry kingdom.
> What would you do to get the photo back from me?
> Or are you just cool with the whole thing......wanna tell what could be on the photo Ku Ku ku


*edgy Reaper voice from Overwatch* you have the photo of death... DEATH walks among you... now DIE ! DIE ! DIE ! *proceeds to shoot water guns*


----------

